# Stradic Ci4+ Paint chip problem?



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

Just bought a new Stradic Ci4+ 2500 from BCF last week.
After a trip to the beach over last weekend, I was doing a thorough wipe down of the reel which is when I found a large chunk of paint missing under the chromed rear protector piece.
Pictures attached:
















Can someone who own the same model Ci4+ please help confirm that this shouldn't be a normal feature??
Its difficult to compare in store, as its unlikely they would entertain me going to unscrew brand new reels from their boxes at BCF.

I called ShimanoFish they said they will not see my pictures as it is hard to judge. Then went ahead and adviced me to send the reel in so they can investigate and swap a new body for me if it was a problem! Its at my own cost of postage... and for a "brand new" reel.. i shouldn't need to spend weeks for them to INVESTIGATE and swap over a new body. 
Sounds outrageous, i'd rather get it changed back at the store, but only with confirmation from someone else before that.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Skyfish

I do not own a stradic. .From my understanding of warranties a manufacturing fault is covered on the basis that you have a receipt of purchase and it falls within the expressed warranty time.
Generally the problems arise if they can prove abuse

I would take it back to BCF and have it replacement immediately, if they will not play the game then let them deal with the return to Shimano

hope this works for you, it would make me angry


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

That's not normal. The damage is consistent with the reel being dropped on something hard. If you haven't dropped it, you have a right to have it replaced or repaired. For warranty claim, the initial point of contact should be the seller, not the manufacturer. So, take it to BCF and speak with them. The sooner you do this, the better. If the person on the counter doesn't seem to know what they are doing, ask to speak to the manager.

I've never dealth with BCF over a warranty claim but have taken some very secondhand looking hard-worked Shimano gear into my local tackle shop for warranty claim. Despite signs of a hard neglected life, a carbon rod was replaced and a broken Aernos reel was repaired using a new part. In both cases I was a very happy customer.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Mate its normal, every Stradic of mine inc Ci4 & Ci4+ or FJ or Sustain or other reels inc Twinpowers or Biomasters and others have this neglected spot of 'nonpaintedness'.

Its just how the reel is painted from shop...

Attached picture is of a Shimano Sephia 3000 Ci4 Japanese made reel and another two Ci4 Stradic's. Same spot same paint omitted. I just dont keep a lot of pictures of that spot itself to really show it very well...

Dont even bother with BCF or have them send it back to Shimano as they will just send it back to you and say its normal - because it is... They may even sting you with postage...


----------

